# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Mainboard gigabyte G41MT-ES2L có gắn được ram DDR3 bus 1333 không ?

## phluant

Máy mình sài main gigabyte G41MT-ES2L, CPU E6750, mình có thể gắn ram DDR3/2GB/ BUS 1333 được không, vì thấy ở chỗ khe cắm ram của main có ghi DDR3 bus 1066.

----------


## appsmart

gắn được bạn ah.vì main cũng bus 1333 và con cpu e6750 của bạn cũng có bus là 1333. con của bạn là core 2 dual bcũng mạnh đó ah.hi vọng là minh giúp được bạn.

----------

